# One for you aggies



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

This is a finished pen for all you Texas A&M Graduates.


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Just one pen for all those graduates? :smile: 

Thats a nice looking pen Bobby.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Too Tall said:


> Just one pen for all those graduates? :smile:


:rotfl: ROFLMAO....

(tis a nice pen, Bobby...just got the wrong insignia on it..LOL)


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Theres an Aggie joke in there somewhere Tortuga. I just know there is. :rotfl:


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Too Tall said:


> Theres an Aggie joke in there somewhere Tortuga. I just know there is. :rotfl:


I dunno, TT...You'll have to excuse me....I gotta go change a light bulb..:wink:


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Watch out Bobby, soon A&M or other school will be calling you to make these by the boat load. The pen with logo looks great and looks like something A&M or any other school or business would be honored to sell. Man, you are making some awsome pens.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

slip knot said:


> Watch out Bobby, soon A&M or other school will be calling you to make these by the boat load. The pen with logo looks great and looks like something A&M or any other school or business would be honored to sell. Man, you are making some awsome pens.


All very true Slip...He's got it down pat...

And to you, Bobby....be careful..be VERY careful...Slip's talking about...

"WORK !!!!"

LOL....


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

You like this one better Jim???


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

LOL...you're PARTLY right, Bob...I did 'waste' the first two years of my college career up in Austin.. Mucho fun..mucho cerveza...very little education...LOL

Threw in the towel when I finally figured out I was never gonna make it up there (they were bottling Budweiser faster than we could dispose of it) and came back to Houston and finally graduated from the University of Houston (then known as 'Cougar High')..

Prolly the only smart thing I ever done in my life....so, let's see a "Cougar" pen..LOL

p.s.Both are BEAUTIFUL pens...got a lot of good Aggie friends as well, but do kinda lean towards the "Hook 'Em" pen...


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Ok, Bobby, what is the top and bottom made from on these pens? That ain't antler is it?


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Its poly that I pour. The last pen(longhorn) my granddaughter Amber did while she was here. She took it home with her too. I can mix any color I want too. Also can put in silver, gold, pearl, and copper dust. Sure makes them pretty.


----------

